
Defining Churn Rate (no really, this actually requires an entire blog post) - swohns
http://www.shopify.com/technology/4018382-defining-churn-rate-no-really-this-actually-requires-an-entire-blog-post#answer
======
mooism2
What is the final image of that equation supposed to read? The one after
“where the weights are” that currently reads “w_x = (number of custom”?

